# BMW brand vehicle sales decreased 6.4 percent in May



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Ruh-row. I see... incentives... in my future. About 1/3 of BMW brand sales are SUV's. I'll be going that way for a Frauwagen next.


----------



## jrshc (May 7, 2016)

"The shorter number of selling days in May no doubt affected the month totals but the ongoing transition to X models remains clear," said Ludwig Willisch

Shorter number of selling days? Sounds like a pretty lame excuse.


----------



## KerryWarren (Jun 6, 2016)

I am Thinking of BMW X3 for my next purchase.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

KerryWarren said:


> I am Thinking of BMW X3 for my next purchase.


A totally new X3, the "G01," should be coming out in less than one year. BMW hasn't announced anything, but they're shipping 2017's now. The speculation is that they want to get in about a yeas of 2017's production before bringing out the 2018 G01. The reason we're waiting is to see if the G01 has an optional spare tire (and a hole to put it in) and hopefully an option for non-RFT's, like the new X1 has. The G01 is also supposed to be about 200 pounds lighter than the current X3.

As is normal practice, they're dealing on the end-of-the-run, current X3's.


----------



## Autoworld (Apr 21, 2015)

BMW should watch its prices. They go up every year, and are getting less and less competitive with Audi and M-B.


----------



## Autoworld (Apr 21, 2015)

BMW sales for June are also down. Sales are down 10% for June (compared to June 2015) and 9% year to date June (compared to YTD June 2015).

All other Luxury brands are up, except for Acura. Lincoln and Infiniti showed large gains.

BMW better wake up and start becoming more competitive in product offering, pricing and standard options.


----------

